# Wearing a Panerai everyday?



## Wishywatchy (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi guys, 

Just managed to bag myself a Luminor Base PAM000, problem is I have had to sell my entire collection to pay for it. My question is this, how many of you wear your Panerai everyday? I need to know that my watch is going to take to everyday wear, formal wear, playing with the kids, work etc or should I get a cheapo watch and save the Panny for best? :think:


----------



## psoo2010 (Jun 14, 2010)

I wear mine almost everyday. Just keep in mind that you will scratch a stainless steel PAM (regardless of how careful you are), but all the scratches add character to it.... Just like the back of an iPod....

The bezel is replaceable. And most light scratches will buff out by a decent watchsmith.

I started enjoying the watch a lot more once I got over the scratches. It's a very solid watch in all sense of the word.


----------



## akira23 (Dec 15, 2009)

I have to agree with psoo2010, I wear mine almost all the time except when I know I will be outside doing yard work, etc.

Enjoy your PAM!


----------



## blairtolar (Oct 14, 2009)

Agreed. I wear my 233 or 197 every day. I don't care about scratches anymore. Sell your collection and get the 000!!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

I have 2. A 177 which is titanium. It scratches easily but it self heals and is easy to refinish. I have worn mine in every situation including on duty as a police officer, at the gym, and every day. 

I save the high polish 005 for more formal events. But do on occasion wear it for every day just because I cant stand not to wear it.;-):-!

Remember these watches were originally designed as tool watches for the Italian military. They can take it.

Wear it and enjoy it!!!
my .02
-O


----------



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

Since I got my Pam I have worn it in every situation, from work (I'm a soldier), to cycling to climbing to running to mountain biking to fishing. It is meant to be worn and like others have said, once you accept the fact that it will be scratched, it is a great every-day wear.

Enjoy it, mate! Wear it in good health.

James


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

That pam with outlast you..............for the time that you own it, wear the hell out of it.


----------



## roadshadowww (Jul 26, 2007)

I own a 243 and wear it every day except when I'm working with chemicals, then I use my Seiko Diver on Zulu 4ring.


----------



## magnetmandan (Dec 27, 2006)

I wear my Pam 328 more than half of the time. Often, when I am wearing another watch, I look down and wish I had strapped my Panerai on that day 

Wear it and enjoy it. If you don't, you will wish you did!

Congrats and welcome :-!

;-Dan


----------



## Wishywatchy (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank guys, you have put my mind at ease. I had to sell life and limb to get the watch so why not get use out of it! It means I can start saving for the next panny! 

Thanks, :thanks


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Wore my 176 daily until I got my 233 and now I wear it daily. I take it off for the gym and for shooting my pistol, that's it. As everyone has said, wear it and enjoy it. I get mine polished up about once a year and they're like new again.


----------



## TheLino (Jul 5, 2010)

I have several Panerai and I wear them with reckless abandon.

There's no time like the present. What're you savin' it for?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

As with any other watch you love, by all means, wear it every day! Wear it in the shower and to sleep!

Congrats on that new arrival, I'm sure it's worth it. :-!


----------



## yankeefist (Jul 25, 2010)

Wear it in good health. Dress it up or dress it down with the strap, it works for Stallone, check out this months cover of Cigar Aficionado


----------



## jobryan (Apr 27, 2010)

If i had one, id wear it for everyday purposes (not sure about litterally every day). Im not so sure about manual labor with it but going to work, or just out in general, it'd be fine.


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

I wear my 005 to the gym, swimming laps, bike riding and even took it scuba diving. just wear it and enjoy it. :-!


----------



## PUGilator (Oct 28, 2009)

Last year on January i got myself an Oris that i liked, in order to replace my (for many years) daily wearer F1-tagheuer, THEN on June i got my 312 which at first i thought to save for best, as said before by many, BUT I NEVER managed to get it of my hand ) .......yes it has scratches )
Leave the rest, go with the PAM you choose


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

+1

I wear mine everyday


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I do not wear my Panerai everyday. I have others that are less expensive and better suited for certain activities like yard work, swimming, etc....I think they are more than able to take the abuse, I just choose not to abuse them. ;-)


----------



## handwound (Feb 11, 2006)

I wear my PAM000 every day. Watches are made to be worn...


----------



## EL_Chingon (Sep 20, 2006)

handwound said:


> I wear my PAM000 every day. Watches are made to be worn...


Trent hit it right on the dot...


----------



## MC36 (Apr 1, 2008)

They are bullet proof! Ware it everyday, but like most here the 'gots to have its' will take over and you will rebuild the collection soon. A G-Shock would be an inexpensive addition to beat around town or in the yard with and still get street cred from the WIS! One by one they just happen to creep into the watch case. . . .


----------



## Mike1066 (Oct 3, 2008)

At these prices, damn right I'd wear it every day!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

mike1066 said:


> at these prices, damn right i'd wear it every day!


lol +1 ;-):-!


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

When I don't wear my Panerai, I get depressed!! Wear and enjoy them, as much as you want!! They're worth every penny!!:-!:-!


----------



## mayastig (Apr 5, 2010)

the only time i dont wear my pam is when i sleep or when im in the shower


----------



## rebelace (Sep 10, 2009)

I wear mine just about everyday. Except when doing yard work, gun range, etc. Or if I feel like just wearing something different.


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm getting confused by this thread. Almost everyone is saying they wear their Panerai everyday and some people have a 10+ watch collection in their signature?? Does that mean you don't wear your other watches? 
Just curious.


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Watch_guy said:


> I'm getting confused by this thread. Almost everyone is saying they wear their Panerai everyday and some people have a 10+ watch collection in their signature?? Does that mean you don't wear your other watches?
> Just curious.


I do what my wife affectionately call the watch dance every day.
I also work in the family business. I take at least 3 watches to work with me to my office. They sit on my desk and I rotate wearing them.

Invariably I grad one of my Panerais almost every day for the watch dance rotation.

Yes, yes, I know I have a problem. I can stop any time I want to. 
I just don't wanna. ;-):-!

Wear them and enjoy them......ALL!
-O


----------



## fullcourt (Aug 20, 2010)

been wearing mine for over 2 months almost everyday and it's awesome....my other watches are a bit jealous


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

rsr911 said:


> ...I also work in the family business. I take at least 3 watches to work with me to my office. They sit on my desk and I rotate wearing them.


I'm in the same situation (family business) and I bring 2 watches to work and rotate them mid-day. Since acquiring my Panerai, I think it's only been maybe 2 or 3 days when I didn't have it in the daily rotation. And on those days I can't wait to slap it on the wrist once I get home.:-d


----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

Stallone was wearing his everyday in the Expendables - his showed a lot of character


----------



## marcoll (Oct 19, 2007)

I traid in my PAM 69 last week, but before that, I wear it non-stop every day, except in the gym and during heavy working with tools.

I hate scratches, but not to use a watch every day I hate even harder


----------



## jacksonian (Feb 19, 2008)

Watch_guy said:


> I'm getting confused by this thread. Almost everyone is saying they wear their Panerai everyday and some people have a 10+ watch collection in their signature?? Does that mean you don't wear your other watches?
> Just curious.


I have 6 watches. The 4 that aren't Panerai have each been worn about once since I got my first Pam. I just need to sell them or gift them to someone because they're not getting worn.

When I bought my first Pam, I told my wife I wanted a "signature watch/statement watch" and that's what Panerai is to me. No one else I know in town wears one.

At a distance of 5 feet, I couldn't tell a Tag from an Omega from a Rolex from a Citizen EcoDrive. But I can spot a Pam a mile away.


----------



## joe51 (Oct 27, 2009)

por44 said:


> Stallone was wearing his everyday in the Expendables - his showed a lot of character


Yes, here's a screen shot of him wearing he's *Panerai Luminor 1950 Regatta Rattrapante,









*


----------

